# Définir la langue dans Fink et FontForge



## apenspel (14 Mai 2006)

Salut, pour faire fonctionner FontForge, il me fallait installer Fink semble-t'il, mais pour avoir un GUI pour Fink, j'ai installé Fink Commander.

Or finalement, c'est X11 qui lance FontForge, X11 est localisé, très bien, FontForge devrait l'être, pas mal. Mais il reste en Anglais.

Après avoir été dans ses préférences, je ne trouve rien pour configurer la langue. Là, je me suis dit que je devais aller voir dans X11, mais s'il est en Français, ses préférences sont minimalistes, donc, je suis allé voir celles de Fink Commander.

Là, je trouve bien de quoi paramétrer la langue, dont la valeur est C, dès lors ma question, quelle est la valeur du Français ? Et est-ce par là que j'arriverai à ce que je veux : FontForge en FR ? Et éventuellement, Fink Commander en FR ?

Accessoirement, enfin pas tellement, car FontForge m'a l'air pas mal et je crois que je devrais exploiter nettement plus le monde OpenSource, où trouve-t'on de la doc en FR sur le sujet ?


----------



## bompi (14 Mai 2006)

Regarde ce conseil.
Je redirige vers le forum approprié : Unix etc.


----------



## apenspel (16 Mai 2006)

Ça ne fonctionne pas. Ni FinkCommander, ni FontForge ne sont en FR.
Je n'avais pas de fichier .xinitrc , je l'ai donc créé et placé à la racine de ma petite maison.
Voilà ce que j'ai mis dedans :





> #!/bin/sh
> # $Id: xinitrc,v 1.3 2004/06/11 04:37:23 jharper Exp $
> 
> userresources=$HOME/.Xresources
> ...


Je me suis basé sur le fichier xinitrc comme expliqué ici.


----------



## bompi (16 Mai 2006)

Une remarque : la définition de la variable d'environnement 'LANG' est postérieure au lancement de X11 ('exec quartz-wm'). Mieux vaudrait le mettre en début de fichier avec les autres définitions de variables (après la définition de 'sysmodmap', par exemple).


----------



## apenspel (16 Mai 2006)

Ok, à tester, mais comme je suis une clette au Terminal (ce n'est pas un avantage pour l'OpenSource, hein !?), j'ai créé ce fichier .xinitrc avec PathFinder et son Éditeur de texte.
En sauvant, il m'avait demander sous quel format sauver. J'ai peut-être fait une erreur à ce moment-là, aussi.
Je vais reprendre à zéro sur base de tout ce que j'ai trouvé.


----------



## bompi (16 Mai 2006)

Tu peux prendre n'importe quel éditeur de texte (y compris Textedit, sous réserve de bien sauver en texte).
Et, euh ... c'est quoi, une clette ? C'est une expression (belge) pour dire qu'on est une brêle ?


----------



## apenspel (16 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et, euh ... c'est quoi, une clette ? C'est une expression (belge) pour dire qu'on est une brêle ?


À peu près, on dit aussi un tich, un n&#339;ud, enfin un organe reproducteur masculin, quoi&#8230;
 :rateau: 

Bon, c'est en texte, mais ça ne fonctionne pas. J'ai vieilli de deux ans à chercher. Pour rien.

J'ai trouvé ça, aussi. Mais sans le script compilé, rien que dans le Terminal, ça ne fonctionne pas. Et je ne suis pas foutu de scripter.

Ça non plus&#8230;


----------

